# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο Dlta Elektronika SMX7220-D

## ultra

Πωλειται το παραπανω ρυθμιζομενο τροφοδοτικο
Ταση εξοδου απο 0-72V 
Περιορισμος ρευματος απο 0-20Α
IMG_20201218_130107.jpg
τιμη 500 ευρω.

----------

